# Getting made fun of in school...



## Family Guy

So does any other teenager recently been made fun of in school, besides me? I'm starting to actually HATE teenagers because most of them just think they're "all that." They think too highly of themselves and thinks everyone loves them. They then get the feeling that the only way to seem "cool" to their friends is to pick on some random kid (me).

Like today I was at my locker getting stuff after lunch. While I was getting my books and stuff, these two guys who were also coming from lunch just threw a pencil at me and said "yeah, take that!" and then they both laughed. Looking back at the situation, I wish I could of picked up that pencil and stabbed them with it, but of course I only ignored it even though it hit me.

And that's only ONE example from the many times I've been picked on. The weird thing too is that I don't know them at all and they don't know me. I just can't stand teenagers anymore. High school sucks.

Can anyone else share an experience of getting made fun of just so I don't feel alone? :blank
*
7 more months til freedom!!*


----------



## Neutrino

My last name gets made fun of sometimes. Last night someone was being very immature and yelling it really loudly to everyone.

Don't take it to heart. They're immature jerks -_- they're *** wipes and should really grow up and realize wtf they're doing. They are at the top of their life right now, and it'll be downhill for them from now on once they get into the real world. **** like that doesn't fly with the real world.

Sorry for the swear words ._. I don't like teasing and crap like that.


----------



## Hopeful25

I was bullied from 7th grade to my sophomore year of high school. After that I didn't have to deal with bullies really, but I can totally relate. They're immature and stupid. Just keep that in mind lol. You concentrate on what's really important, grades, while they have their "fun" throwing pencils and all that other kindergarten crap that they think is funny :lol. Relish in the fact that they're not going anywhere special in life cause of their lack of brains and maturity.


----------



## kittenamos

I was teased in 8th grade. 

A group of boys would whisper things behind my back just loud enough for me to hear. If I could a question wrong in my english class I would hear them whisper "I can't believe she doesn't know this." 

That year the bus wouldn't pick me up at my drive way. I had to get pick up at the end of our street, about a half mile walk one way. My mom had gotten me a rolling backpack to help with the days that she couldn't be there to pick me up from the bus stop. At school, the boys would stick their foot out in front of the bag and would always say that I should "watch were i'm going" and that they where going to tell a teacher. Of course, they never did, but it was really annoying.


----------



## Rixy

I've been made fun of most of my life. I wish I could just accept it.


----------



## musiclover55

Please... 98% of high schoolers suck. There were many many times when random people would make fun of the way I walk, how im quiet, and how i am tomboyish. I just learned to not take it to heart and say "f*** em"... Really who are they to decide how i'm gonna live my life and my happiness level?


----------



## Joe

Most of the time I do but I usually ignore most of it, lately though its been affecting me quite bad. At the end of the year Ill probably start a new school/college without someone I know though but Ill only do that if i dont feel like **** still.


--And in under a week ive lost interest again in people skitting at me.


----------



## KZ24

I get made fun of all the time. What I hate the most is when some guy is with his girlfriend or something like that. He makes fun of me and then the girl says "Stop being mean." I mean, I appreciate it, but I feel so stupid, so low, as if I am the stone everyone tries to break to become "popular". 

With the pencil story, a few days ago in my awful Spanish class I found a broken pencil in my jacket pocket, I guess it was the trash can of some popular kid trying to shine so he and his friends can have a quick laugh, while the ruin my life.

When people try to get me to speak to them it closes me up more. People think I am emo. I HATE it. At my old school, which had hardly 40 kids in the WHOLE school, I was the popular one, and I NEVER treated people that way.

New and HUGE School = Triggered SA



7 months until freedom. And then all over again.


----------



## max87

Don't worry too much. People your age are like that. They made fun of me in highschool because i have epilepsy. They thought i was faking it. It was extremely hard for me. 
I just hang in there like i could. In college things change. Hopefully for the good.


----------



## AlexSky

It gets better, trust me. Your senior year is much much better than your freshman year. Don't let a bunch of *******s ruin your day, because in truth, you're better than them anyway. I got shoved around, teased, paper balls thrown at, have had people make fun of the way I look, etc. But I don't feel guilty about any of that and you shouldn't either. 
*
FOR FREEDOM.*


----------



## Antis

Family Guy said:


> *
> 7 more months til freedom!!*


What? There is no freedom in life! Rather, prepare for a whole new hell and brand new problems..... serious life decisions and whatnot.

I turned 18 in May and am now at university and I didn't see the world the way I do now up until a couple of months ago. Just make sure you do well in your exams, and get out of there then prepare for the biggest challenges of your life. Nobody will help you in 7 months.


----------



## jerseycheerxox

i get bullied all the time in school  outside of school i am a social butterfly im an all star cheerleader and i have made so many friends from it ,im considered "cheer famous" even been on magazine covers.... my life sounds good doesnt it? its not, in school i have no friends , im never in school to have friends due to cheer competitions but when i am everyone makes fun of me cause they all think i that i think im better then them when i dont , ive been getting made fun of since 5th grade and right now im a junior in highschool, i have only 2 friends in my school, my sister and our neighbor.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

People I don't know used to just take the piss out of me at school, I still don't know why. At first I thought it was because I have glasses, then loads of other people started wearing glasses and were not picked on, so it can't have been that. I thought it was because I was ugly, but apparently I'm normal-looking. Then I thought it was because of my body language (head down, thinking about stuff, hands in pockets), so I changed that, and still people would take the piss out of me who didn't even know me. Girls would randomly come up to me and go "Would you go out with me?" in the most overly sarcastic voice I have ever heard, and then burst out laughing and walk away. Older guys would throw stuff like pencils, etc at me in the corridors, people would try and trip me in the corridors. I still don't know why they did this, and why it seemed to be just me they did it to. These things most likely caused my SA/depression, and at the time I had fantasies where I would beat up these people until they begged me to stop. I never acted on these fantasies, but I still think they deserve it, because it ****ed up my life and they still got off scot-free as I didn't know them, and the school believed these actions were "too minor" to be concerned with. I sometimes wonder if the entire school got a memo telling them to make my life miserable, because it seemed that way.

I'm in college now, and this stuff doesn't go on any more, instead people ignore me, it seems as if they think I am not worth their time. I'm not sure if this is better or worse.


----------



## mapthesoul

Yeah. I had an art class in 7th grade, I believe, and there was this girl who would always tease me. She'd make fun of my small voice, comment on how I look, and just try to bring me down. I'd just sit there and say yeah or okay. I don't even know why she would do this, I barely knew her. Nowadays she just calls me a nerd which is better than before. 

And honestly, there's not much you can do about that except ignore it and let it go.


----------



## GivenToFly

I was bullied from the 4th grade all the way to the 10th grade. After that I was either ignored or made fun of behind my back. 

One time in the 10th grade I was sitting in class and the kid next to my pressed some duct tape on my head and just pulled it off. 

I never liked hitting people for whatever reason but I just kind of pushed him against his shoulder and the teacher sent both of us to the office because we were "fighting." People saw what happened but no one cared to stick up for me. 

I've been pushed, choked, insulted, you name it. 

So you're not alone bud. I just hung my head and didn't do anything about it.

Another time I tried to make friends with another kid who was always picked on. He was in my position and when I approached him HE made fun of me. Called me a loser and threw his fuc*ing sandwich at my face. Was a pretty big WTF moment.


----------



## Miikser18

I was bullied both psychologically and physically from about 6th grade up to the 9th grade, then I went to the high school at 10th grade (In my country, high school begins with year 10) and with the change of a class set, I got a bit of a opportunity to reinvent myself, not to a person I wanted to be but more like I was given a lots of chances to change myself for the better step by step. Now, I am at 12th grade and most of my classmates consider me as a normal person who goes to parties, hooks up with chicks when possible etc. while on the inside I am really fragile, and when you test my ability to be normal a bit too much, you'll see that I on the inside I am insecure, heartbroken, depressed, ADD-suffering, hopeless romantic that always hits all the expectations on the table when girls come to play my game, and when I lose that game, my expectations fall a long way down the cliff and crash, thus causing me to enter into self-destructive mode where I do not care to live any longer.


----------



## TheAnonymousOne

jerseycheerxox said:


> i get bullied all the time in school  outside of school i am a social butterfly im an all star cheerleader and i have made so many friends from it ,im considered "cheer famous" even been on magazine covers.... my life sounds good doesnt it? its not, in school i have no friends , im never in school to have friends due to cheer competitions but when i am everyone makes fun of me cause they all think i that i think im better then them when i dont , ive been getting made fun of since 5th grade and right now im a junior in highschool, i have only 2 friends in my school, my sister and our neighbor.


Wow really I am the complete opposite like when I'm in school I can talk to most people but there are still a lot of people that might bully me but outside of school I have absolutley no friends.
The last time I spent any time with my friends was a bar mitzvah and the time before that was mt birthday back in April.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

dang, this **** is depressing. i was made fun of when i was in preschool to 1st grade for being asian. people did the ****** eyes **** which hurt alot. Other than that I have never been bullied. Lucky me. i guess i am bigger thn most people and I dont smile alot unless im with friends. people tell me to smile more so i am more approachable and less intimidating.


----------



## Venkska

I haven't really been bullied just annoyed by my classmates. They know not to **** with me because i dont just stand there and take it and guess what their response is? "LOL IM JK JAKE HUG?" I also know that idiots dont get far in life.


----------



## alex9498

AlexSky said:


> *It gets better, trust me. Your senior year is much much better than your freshman year*. Don't let a bunch of *******s ruin your day, because in truth, you're better than them anyway. I got shoved around, teased, paper balls thrown at, have had people make fun of the way I look, etc. But I don't feel guilty about any of that and you shouldn't either.
> *
> FOR FREEDOM.*


I don't agree with you on that. My senior year of high school was just as bad as my freshmen year. In fact it terms of bullying it was the worst year.

College is a lot different than high school.


----------



## Colton

One time a guy cut my legs off and murdered my family. Just kidding! There is actually not a lot of bullying at my school, but there was a girl in my cooking class in 9th grade who would tell me every day that I was greasy and ugly. But we have both grown up, I am no longer greasy and she is no longer mean to me.

Last year I overheard a girl say that she thought I looked like a "freak" and that still stings. But I never got a pencil throw at me or got shoved into a locker or anything. That's harsh!


----------



## AlexSky

AlexGleyzer said:


> I don't agree with you on that. My senior year of high school was just as bad as my freshmen year. In fact it terms of bullying it was the worst year.
> 
> College is a lot different than high school.


Sweet name~

Typically for most people, your senior year is better than your freshman year because you know more people and have already been at the school for about 3-4 years. You usually feel a little less nervous around others. People don't generally try to bully seniors, since you're either on the same level or above everyone else.

I'd like to ask why your senior year was your worst year, but it's okay if you don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## JAkDy

okcancel said:


> My last name gets made fun of sometimes. Last night someone was being very immature and yelling it really loudly to everyone.
> 
> Don't take it to heart. They're immature jerks -_- they're *** wipes and should really grow up and realize wtf they're doing. They are at the top of their life right now, and it'll be downhill for them from now on once they get into the real world. **** like that doesn't fly with the real world.
> 
> Sorry for the swear words ._. I don't like teasing and crap like that.


I wish that were always true. I left behind a bully at school when I got into medicine. The bully took a gap year and now I've found out that he got into medicine himself. He'll be in the year below me, but still means I'll have to associate with him for longer.


----------



## GlassPaperBag

Don't worry. I'm made fun of a lot for being pale, which is a stupid reason, but they persist. I used to verbally fight back against anyone who said one single negative thing against me, but after summer I just took on a vow of silence and never speak in class. Surprisingly, I usually finish work first and can actually concentrate. Shame is, most friends starting to find me boring and are leaving for other friends. -.-


----------



## alex9498

AlexSky said:


> Sweet name~
> 
> Typically for most people, your senior year is better than your freshman year because you know more people and have already been at the school for about 3-4 years. You usually feel a little less nervous around others. People don't generally try to bully seniors, since you're either on the same level or above everyone else.
> 
> I'd like to ask why your senior year was your worst year, but it's okay if you don't wanna talk about it.


High school was the worst 4 years of my life! I can't even begin to describe it. Even outside of high school, those 4 years were just plain misery.

Every year the number of bullys increased. Freshmen year it was normal to not have many friends since people are still getting to know each other. Senior year I still had no friends and I became desperate and became friends with the wrong people that ended up bullying me. Also got made fun of for never having a girlfriend and never kissing a girl.

I was 5'10 around 120lbs really skinny I didn't look like a senior I looked more like a freshman or sophomore.


----------



## cheesybread

I feel bad for all of you, and I am willing to help. I was never really bullied, kinda the other way around during that time.

Where to begin...

If you realize the bully is just doing it to gather attention from his peers, you just found his weakness - _and boy do you have the advantage_!

I can't encourage anything, but you _may_ try to become the 'bully' one day. Wake up and say, "I'm going to humiliate this guy" - you will feel empowered to do so. What's stopping you from starting off small and working your way up?
----
---
--
-
When he/she isn't looking, break their pencils, steal their finished homework - eventually you can see them fail and be left behind as everyone else advances. That's a sure way to sabotage is relationships. You could even have _more_ fun being the secret bully; every time their locker is open, sneak a rotting sandwich in it. _Place up controversial pictures on their locker door_.

CONSISTENCY IS KEY! Let them know someone is aware, the more secretive you are - the better!

Everyone is afraid of the unknown, for all the bully knows, it could be anyone out to get him/her! It could even be the bully's own best friends, he will never know! As his/her world is closing in around them, you have the upper hand. When people laugh at him, feel free to take part.


----------



## riceboy247

WalkingDisaster said:


> People I don't know used to just take the piss out of me at school, I still don't know why. At first I thought it was because I have glasses, then loads of other people started wearing glasses and were not picked on, so it can't have been that. I thought it was because I was ugly, but apparently I'm normal-looking. Then I thought it was because of my body language (head down, thinking about stuff, hands in pockets), so I changed that, and still people would take the piss out of me who didn't even know me. Girls would randomly come up to me and go "Would you go out with me?" in the most overly sarcastic voice I have ever heard, and then burst out laughing and walk away. Older guys would throw stuff like pencils, etc at me in the corridors, people would try and trip me in the corridors. I still don't know why they did this, and why it seemed to be just me they did it to. These things most likely caused my SA/depression, and at the time I had fantasies where I would beat up these people until they begged me to stop. I never acted on these fantasies, but I still think they deserve it, because it ****ed up my life and they still got off scot-free as I didn't know them, and the school believed these actions were "too minor" to be concerned with. I sometimes wonder if the entire school got a memo telling them to make my life miserable, because it seemed that way.
> 
> I'm in college now, and this stuff doesn't go on any more, instead people ignore me, it seems as if they think I am not worth their time. I'm not sure if this is better or worse.


Bare in mind, your mind, what you think & attitudes, and all, serves as how you treat your life. Cuz you oblivious of everything those ****ers did and have no desires to have friends and life will seem as if it was perfect (obviously we can't do that thats just what makes us human) If you are angry at life, life is bound to notice  not that I'm mr perfect dandy cuz I'm pretty pissed off at times espescially at ppl who don't even know me


----------



## iceheat45

I get made fun of at school alot. I don't have many friends and I'm super shy. People at school call me weird beacuse I don't talk much. And Then there's the "Cool Crew." I call them the cool crew because all they do is make fun of people behind there backs, gossip, get into fights, only hang out with certain people, and above all there SO mean. It's always been like for me. And I'm only in middle school. I'm even growing apart from the friends I have. I'm starting to really hate middle school and the people in it. I only have one best friend that I can always count on. And to me, the only solution to all this is to move to a different school. But I have been moving schools all my life. Not beacuse of being bullied though. For other reasons. And this might be the first school I move from because of bullies. I am so sick of moving! I even cried once because of someone who called me an ugly B****! Now that I think about it, in a way i hate my life. :|


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## mezzoforte

SHaFeDuDe said:


> Man those guys are having fun. If you want to be lame like everyone else here (no offence) then yeah just ignore them and be strong. But if it really is bothering you a lot, and you don't want to be "lame" then...
> 
> Next time someone throws a pencil at you or acts like a ****, you pick up that pencil and stab it in their eye (and make sure others are watching). This way that person (and all the people who were watching) won't look at you wrong ever again. Plus you'll have fun.
> 
> BTW don't get carried away so much that you get in trouble, and you got to be assertive.


Yeah, stab it in their eye. While everyone's watching.
That's a great idea. 
:no


----------



## Unexist

I know its pretty crap but the best thing is probably just to ignore it, confronting or having a go at them it almost defnately going to make it worse as they probably see themselves as the bigger guy in the situation, whenever I got picked on I usually just didnt react to it so they eventually got bored and moved on. It sucks but theres not really a whole lot else to do



SHaFeDuDe said:


> Man those guys are having fun. If you want to be lame like everyone else here (no offence) then yeah just ignore them and be strong. But if it really is bothering you a lot, and you don't want to be "lame" then...
> 
> Next time someone throws a pencil at you or acts like a ****, you pick up that pencil and stab it in their eye (and make sure others are watching). This way that person (and all the people who were watching) won't look at you wrong ever again. Plus you'll have fun.
> 
> BTW don't get carried away so much that you get in trouble, and you got to be assertive.


Why are you still on this forum.


----------



## kanra

I have, definitely. Most people hated me last semester and it's only freshman year...
They'd call me creepy, spread rumors that I was lesbian, make fun of how I look... One ******* even tried pushing me down the stairs. What kind of guy would push a girl down the stairs?? That same guy tried tripping me on my way to my desk too, and I flipped him off at least.

People even made up stories about me. A lot of them thought I was an arrogant ***** (thus my nickname "blond *****") so they made up stories about me. Some ******* told his friend that I called him immature and that he should get a life, or something of the sort. I'm not sure exactly what he said but it pissed me off. Even when I was getting along with one person just fine, her friend came up and I heard the girl I got along with saying "I thought she was okay" and her friend (who I'd never seen before) saying "I thought that too, but she's a *****. Don't trust her."

Then, about the lesbian thing. Several girls thought they were being stalked by me and were creeped out by me. They looked at me like I had two heads or something. I wasn't insulted, I was just pissed off. I just wanted to say something creepy in a mocking tone just to see their stupid and gullible reactions, but I didn't do that because I would have gotten anxious about it, lol.

 long rant, lol. Even if most of that wasn't making fun of me, I did get made fun of a lot...


----------



## Luka92

It happened to me many times. I wasn't a complete loner in school, I did talk to people (but not much) and most of them even liked my sense of humor. But there were always some jerks whose remarks would ruin my mood.


----------



## Reverie18

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> dang, this **** is depressing. i was made fun of when i was in preschool to 1st grade for being asian. people did the ****** eyes **** which hurt alot.


yeah, it's all pretty unfortunate, i read the whole thread :|

im part asian, but when i was in 1st grade other kids did that "****** eyes ****" to me as well. where the hell did they get that from? who influenced them? :sus


----------



## Reverie18

On a different bullying event: 
(it happened during my last year of high school. my school had stairs to a second storey by the way).

i left class (from the 2nd storey) one day to go to the bathroom. 
whilst getting there i spotted a large group of students loitering or something outside the library (the library is to the left, at the bottom of the stairs i went down. so i ignored them naturally, especially since i had SA.

after visiting the bathroom, i made my way back up the stairs to class. (after the stairs is a small kinda bridge i guess, anyhow, the large group of students could see me from below). i remember hearing a bit of indecipherable chatter amongst them when i passed to go back up the stairs. 

and so, when i crossed the 'bridge' after the stairs, i walked a bit quicker so i could just get away from that group of people. it was lucky i did begin to walk quicker, because 2 seconds after i crossed the 'bridge', a ball (basketball i think it was) just collided into my right shoulder. 

i watched as the ball bounced backwards and down the stairs. and then a male voice (the one who threw the ball im sure) said "Heads!" and then the whole group began to laugh.

yeah, i think the guy was aiming for my head. *sigh*


----------

